#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-20
<daker> hi
<daker> any good news ?
<jenkins-Android> Gobyk ping
<jenkins-Android> I have attempted to upload quickshot how ever my laptop is only working with an external screen and that is starting to fail as well. I am having a new pc delivered hopefully this week , i will upload asap.
<jenkins-Android> I got 8 inches if snow at the weekend so spent lots if time shifting it so I could get to work today.
<godbyk> jenkins-Android: Sounds like you're having a good time, then! :-)
<godbyk> jenkins-Android: Thanks for working on Quickshot, though.  We keep getting people popping into the channel asking how to take screenshots.
<jenkins-Android2> N I promise to get it uploaded the version in one of the pas should function to some form iirc
<godbyk> jenkins-Android, jenkins-Android2, jenkins-Android3: connectivity problems? you're multiplying!
<jenkins-Android2> Godbyk yea my WiFi is dogy
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-21
<aquarius> nisshh, ping
<aquarius> when I run "make" on the manual, it throws a weird error about ! Package xkeyval Error: `autostyle' undefined in families `csq'.
<aquarius> what's that all about?
<nisshh> aquarius, hey
<nisshh> aquarius, the manual being the desktop or dev manual?
<aquarius> dev
<nisshh> aquarius, have you pulled the latest changes?
<aquarius> yep
<nisshh> ok, one sec, im trying too
<aquarius> revno 42
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> aquarius, does it stop at that error or finish compiling?
<aquarius> stops at that error, with a prompt of "?"
<nisshh> i see
<nisshh> works fine for me
<nisshh> must be specific to your machine
<aquarius> and then I have to ^Z and kill %1 to get rid of it :)
<nisshh> yeah
<aquarius> it used to work; I have built the manual before
<nisshh> right
<aquarius> but I have no idea how to even go about fixing this. Who wrote all the tex stuff? was that you?
<nisshh> aquarius, no that was godbyk
<nisshh> on that note
<nisshh> godbyk, ping
<godbyk> Hey, nisshh. What's up?
<nisshh> godbyk, see the error aquarius is getting?
<nisshh> any ideas?
<nisshh> to me it looks like a font error or something
<godbyk> aquarius: First, when you get an error message, you can type 'X' and press 'Enter' to exit the LaTeX processor and return to a command prompt.
<godbyk> (No need for killing.) :-)
<aquarius> this is useful info :)
<godbyk> aquarius: Are you running the latest upstream TeX Live?
<aquarius> I'm running whatever's in maverick
<godbyk> That'll be the problem then.
<nisshh> ah
<godbyk> You'll want to install the upstream version (which is 2010 now).
<aquarius> you're joking. It's not possible to build the Ubuntu developer's manual in Ubuntu?
<aquarius> is this a good idea?
<nisshh> aquarius, it is possible, just not with the set of packages in the repos
<godbyk> The problem is that the packages in Ubuntu are out-dated.
<nisshh> godbyk, be worth finding out if the default natty packages can be used
<godbyk> The specific error you're getting is because we've passing an option to the csquotes package that isn't available in the version of csquotes that you have installed.
<nisshh> heh, i never would have figured that out :)
<godbyk> nisshh: I haven't tried anything with Natty yet.  Have the texlive packages been updated?
<nisshh> godbyk, not sure, but if the default packages in natty work fine for compiling the manual, that will be good for everyone :)
<aquarius> ok. Can I build the manual without that option to csquotes? Obviously that won't be the final build, but it would be very very much more convenient to be able to build a (slightly wrong but still displayable) version of the manual on the Ubuntu systems that people have :)
<godbyk> nisshh: No doubt. The error is really cryptic.  (It's basically a lower-level parsing error, so you have to know how the csquotes and xkeyval packages work internally.)
<nisshh> i see
<godbyk> aquarius: At the moment, you probably can, yes.  (Since we're not using csquotes just yet.)
<godbyk> aquarius: Modify the ubuntu-manual.cls file.  Find the \RequirePackage[blahblah]{csquotes} line.
<nisshh> aquarius, why is it important that the manual be compilable on a default Ubuntu install?
<godbyk> aquarius: And remove the autostyle=true bits.
<nisshh> by default i mean default + tex live
<aquarius> nisshh, because most of the authors will *have* a default Ubuntu install. :)
<godbyk> aquarius: But make sure that you don't commit those changes.
<nisshh> aquarius, but its very simple to install upstream tex live, there is no need to compile anything
<aquarius> godbyk, sure thing -- is it possible to change that file to say "if csquotes.version >= 2010: use new options; else: use old options"?
<godbyk> In general, though, I'd strongly recommend installing upstream TeX Live.  You'll get much more frequent updates, and we can't maintain backwards-compatibility for very long.
<aquarius> I, personally, am massively averse to installing things that aren't Ubuntu packages...
<godbyk> aquarius: Nope. I can say 'require this new version of csquotes and throw an error if it's not there', but that's about it.
<nisshh> i see
<aquarius> godbyk, oh, OK, that's a shame, but that's not your fault :)
<godbyk> aquarius: Yeah. We tried building Ubuntu packages for the new TeX Live, but the Debian folks have put that on hold as they're going to completely reorganize those packages soon.
<godbyk> Everyone complains about it; you're not alone.
<nisshh> godbyk, jenkins told me the debian folks would have it done by christmas too :|
<aquarius> godbyk, ok, have changed csquotes line to \RequirePackage{csquotes}% for language-specific quotation marks
<aquarius> now get a new error on make: (/usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/csquotes/csquotes.cfg))kpathsea: Invalid fontname `Linux Libertine O', contains ' '
<godbyk> For compiling the English version of the manual, we can do away with most of the packages. But as soon as we start translating to umpteen different languages, we need the latest and greatest packages (because they have the features and bug fixes we need).
<nisshh> aquarius, apt-get install ttf-linux-libertine
<aquarius> heh. :)
<godbyk> aquarius: Check the install-packages.sh script. Look for the REQUIRED_UBUNTU_PACKAGES line. Install all those packages.
<nisshh> oh wait
<nisshh> if aquarius modifies the .cls files and whatnot
<nisshh> they will end up committed to trunk
<aquarius> godbyk, aha, I did that before, but it's changed and has had new packages added :)
<nisshh> is that what we want for everyone?
<aquarius> nisshh, I'm not going to commit the changes.
<godbyk> nisshh: That's why I told him specifically to make sure he *doesn't* commit them.  (We'll see if that admonition worked.)
<nisshh> oh ok
<aquarius> yay, manual builds!
 * nisshh missed that part
<nisshh> excellent
<aquarius> godbyk, thanks. :)
<nisshh> speaking of which, i should do some more work on my chapter
<godbyk> aquarius: no problem. let me know if you run into any other issues or have any latex-related questions.
<Atlantic777> Hi! Is there a quick start guide for compiling of tex files?
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-22
<trijntje> Hi all, it looks like I can disable the translations for the Manual on Launchpad, is this supposed to be so? I'm only a member of the public manual team on LP, no special privileges
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-24
<godbyk> A quick heads-up: I just released the Dutch lucid-e1 manuals to the ubuntu-manual.org site and lulu.com.
<godbyk> And with that, I'm off to bed.
<daker> great
<daker> good work
<trijntje> godbyk, whohoo! Thats Great!
<trijntje> Minor error on the website: When I choose "Nederlands" the label on the drop down menu reverts to "English" within a second, even though the download button still gives me the dutch pdf to download
<daker> trijntje, i saw that
<daker> i'll fix that
<trijntje> ok, cool, thanks
<godbyk> Hey, daker.
<godbyk> Is the website still translatable via Launchpad?
<daker> lemme see
<godbyk> Hannie found some untranslated Dutch strings. If it's still translatable via Launchpad, I can point her there.
<daker> godbyk, i reactivated the translations https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-website
<godbyk> daker: Cool. I'll forward that link to Hannie.
<daker> sure
<trijntje> by the way, everybody who is a member of the manual team can disable the translations on launchpad, is this a problem?
<daker> godbyk, ^
<godbyk> trijntje: Really? Hmm. I'll take a look at it.
<trijntje> godbyk, yeah, I noticed it yesterday
<godbyk> I'm not sure if it's possible to limit control of our translations or not (since the Ubuntu Manual team is an open team at the moment). Does anyone know?
<Muscovy> I thought only the project owner/driver (not the same as those with branch write access) could change details.
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-26
<Muscovy> Could someone tell me if http://bugs.ubuntu-manual.org/ is open source?
<dutchie> Muscovy: er
<dutchie> i can't remember whether i put the code anywhere or not
<dutchie> it is in theory
<dutchie> ah, it is
<dutchie> Muscovy: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual-website/ubuntu-manual-website/bug-form
#ubuntu-manual 2012-12-18
<cqfd93> hello hannie!
<hannie> hi there, cqfd93
#ubuntu-manual 2012-12-20
<c7p> hello all !
 * c7p i've to login here for ages 
<c7p> what's up godbyk
<godbyk> hey, c7p.
<godbyk> I just got back inside from blowing and shoveling snow.
<godbyk> A bit of a blizzard here.
<c7p> haha cool
<godbyk> I'm guessing we got about 20 cm of snow overnight here.
<c7p> i can't say it's cold here :P, it's about 5 degrees Celsius
<c7p> LOL
<godbyk> It's only about -5°C here.
<cqfd93> hello all!
<godbyk> Hey, cqfd93.
<c7p> hey cqfd93
<c7p> godbyk: i got a strange problem with the compilation of greek manual
<godbyk> c7p: Oh yeah? What's happening?
<c7p> it says ! LaTeX Error: Too many unprocessed floats.
<godbyk> Hmm..
<godbyk> That should only happen if you have a *lot* of screenshots in one chapter.
<c7p> hm
<godbyk> (Well, screenshots and margin notes both, I guess.)
<c7p> it happens on a desktop chapter section
<godbyk> But since we have the same number of screenshots and margin notes, I'm not sure why yours would complain and no one else's would.
<c7p> there is too much text in tex file
<godbyk> Okay, you can try adding \FloatBarrier every once in a while..
<godbyk> That will force LaTeX to place any screenshots and margin notes that it hasn't already placed before it starts the next page.
<godbyk> The downside is that it can cause a backlog of screenshots to get placed on their own pages in the middle of a chapter.
<godbyk> Which branch is this? precise-e2 or quantal?
<godbyk> Are you using the el.po from Launchpad?
<c7p> i haven't pushed it to the branch
<c7p> e2
<c7p> lemme do it
<c7p> btw here is the affected section
<c7p> http://pastebin.com/sPjWmCSn
<godbyk> brb.. on the phone
<c7p> ok
<c7p> i've just uploaded the po file and screens
<godbyk> Okay. I'll pull that and try to build it here.  One moment...
<godbyk> c7p: I have a bunch of LaTeX errors..
<c7p> :(
<godbyk> c7p: e.g., \itemΕγκαταστήστε should be \item Εγκαταστήστε
<c7p> sec
<godbyk> np
<c7p> aha, it seems that i skipped warnings (that's how it appears to me) and focused on Latex Errors instead
<godbyk> You mean you looked at the warnings but not the errors?
<c7p> yes
<godbyk> Ah, okay. I've done that before, too. :-)
<godbyk> To find the errors, I search the log file for lines beginning with !
<godbyk> (If your text editor knows regular expressions, you can search for ^! to find them.)
<c7p> ah that's great info
<c7p> i use gedit
<c7p> or geany
<c7p> godbyk: i fixed many many errors :), but i can't deal with the "! LaTeX Error: Too many unprocessed floats." and relevant errors
<c7p> i've commited the fixes to the branch
<godbyk> c7p: Okay, I'll try the latest el.po.
<godbyk> c7p: Okay, it's happening on p. 33 of the manual.
<c7p> on pdf ?
<godbyk> yeah.. the page that has '33' printed on it.. (actually it's the 35th page including the title page, etc.)
<godbyk> The giant paragraph that starts "Στον Ναυτίλο μπορείτε..."
<godbyk> First, that period should go inside the \marginnote. But that's not the problem.
<c7p> yeah... that's HUGE
<c7p> how can i break this into 2 or 3 paragraphs from the po file ?
<godbyk> In the string before the Αντιγραφή και μετακίνηση αρχείων και φακέλων section heading, add a \FloatBarrier.  See if that helps any.
<godbyk> You can try adding \par to start a new paragraph in the middle of that string somewhere.
<godbyk> (If you're editing the .po file with a text editor, you have to use two backslashes: \\par.
<c7p> cool, i'll try these
<godbyk> Good luck.
<godbyk> Remind me to look at the Greek fonts sometime, too.
<godbyk> I think Ubuntu supports Greek now, doesn't it?
<c7p> yap
<c7p> and it's a great font
<c7p> actually it was supported from the start
<godbyk> I'll update the um-greek.clo file to use it for headlines and sidenotes then.
<godbyk> I can't remember why we didn't use it originally.. I think Greek just wasn't up to par or something.
<c7p> idk maybe
<godbyk> It's been so long ago.. :)
<c7p> actually last greek manual was the 10.04 e2, so maybe that's why
<godbyk> I'm sure we had our reasons.
<c7p> cool the error doesn't appear anymore, but the "! LaTeX Error: Float(s) lost." persists
<godbyk> hmm.. that's no good.
<godbyk> I just pushed a new um-greek.clo file that uses the Ubuntu font.
<godbyk> It won't help with the current errors though. :-/
<c7p> dats much better
<c7p> i've generated the titlepage
<godbyk> Okay. I'm sure thorwil will create an official one for us after we inform him.
#ubuntu-manual 2012-12-21
<CarstenG> Hi Hannie and Sylvie
<hannie> hey CarstenG
<hannie> Sylvie = gray :)
<hannie> CarstenG, I am just "buying" our manual 12.10 from software center, just to see if everhything goes as it should
<CarstenG> What means gray?
<hannie> absent?
<CarstenG> Yes, and does it work?
<CarstenG> ah
<CarstenG> ok :-)
<hannie> Yes, it works. We spoke about the keywords (getting, manual etc.). I typed get in Dash and I get 12.10 now
<CarstenG> Do you have already Ubuntu 12.10 in use?
<hannie> Yes, but now I donloaded/purchased it from USC
<hannie> Ans yes, I have Quantal installed on my pc
<CarstenG> I hope the bug in USC, that you have to "buy" it for 0 $, is fixed.
<hannie> You still have to buy it, so you have to log in, but then it is on your pc in a jiffy
<CarstenG> oh, bad, that this bug still exists...
<CarstenG> Hannie, I have to leave. See you later.
<cqfd93> Hi hannie:
<cqfd93> Sylvie = gray :)  ???
<hannie> bye CarstenG welcome cqfd93
<CarstenG> Hi Sylvie, and bye :-)
<cqfd93> thanks hannie!
<cqfd93> hi carsten!
<hannie> cqfd93, Your name showed in gray a while ago
<cqfd93> and bye!
<hannie> cqfd93, French manual ready to go?
<cqfd93> I don't know. I gave Kevin the go ahead last week, but I haven't heard from him, he may be very busy
<hannie> yes, poor lad ;)
<cqfd93> Both version were ready for finalizing
<hannie> We are close to Christmas....
<cqfd93> yes, and I'm about to leave for a 2 weeks stay in New Mexico
<cqfd93> so I'll be offline for at least 1 day
<hannie> OHHH, lucky you
<cqfd93> yeah!
<hannie> I wish you a very nice stay there. What temperatures can you expect?
<hannie> I will be on a weekend's city tour to Antwerp shortly
<cqfd93> thanks!  It's colder than here in France, freezing cold during the night (-5 to -10 deg C) ant just above freezing during the day.
<cqfd93> I've been to Antwerp for a few days a long while ago, it didn't stop raining :-(
<cqfd93> enjoy your trip!
<hannie> thanks, you too!
<cqfd93> thank you!
<cqfd93> Hannie, is the Dutch manual ready?
<hannie> cqfd93, same as yours, waiting for Kevin to publish it
<hannie> I also noticed the John has uploaded greek screenshots, so that one will be coming soon too
<hannie> *that
<cqfd93> did he fix his compiling errors?
<hannie> I didn't know he had them
<hannie> The Malaysian manual is also ready, except for the screenshots (and proofreading)
<cqfd93> I seem to remember he talked about that yesterday or the day before with kevin
<cqfd93> Kevin will have a very busy holiday!
<hannie> yeah :)
<cqfd93> Back to packing. TTYL
<hannie> see you, and have a nice holiday
